# What type of weed is this? My lawn is covered with it.



## OSDPR18 (3 mo ago)

Greetings,

I've been having a hard time trying to pin point what type of weed is this and how to kill it. It makes my lawn look awful. Any suggestions by the pro's here? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

This looks like Blue Stem Grass... As far as I know, there are no selective herbicides that will kill it. Only non selective like Glyphosate (Roundup).

Where are you located? How long has it been since this was mowed? It looks like your yard is almost 100% this weed.


----------



## OSDPR18 (3 mo ago)

Im located in Central Texas. I mowed the lawn about 2 weeks ago, the grass itself is short but those weeds grow very fast and only where the sun hits. I don't see them growing on shaded areas. I just want to kill it. I tried spraying them with this but it didn't work.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

OSDPR18 said:


> Im located in Central Texas. I mowed the lawn about 2 weeks ago, the grass itself is short but those weeds grow very fast and only where the sun hits. I don't see them growing on shaded areas. I just want to kill it. I tried spraying them with this but it didn't work.
> View attachment 1384


I was going to guess TX... That is where Blue Stem grows well. It is also a Warm Season grass that likes full sun (like Bermuda), so it is not a surprise that shaded areas do not have it. So everything you indicated further aligns with Blue Stem (that and it looks like Blue Stem). 

What you sprayed is a common 2,4-D based three--way. Great for taking out broadleaf weeds, but won't touch grassy ones.


----------



## OSDPR18 (3 mo ago)

How can I get rid of it? I want to completely eliminate all of it and also all other invasive weeds before I start prepping the ground for new grass next summer.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

OSDPR18 said:


> How can I get rid of it? I want to completely eliminate all of it and also all other invasive weeds before I start prepping the ground for new grass next summer.


Use 41% glyphosate when it is actively growing. That will kill everything. I'd plan to do this over a 6 week period so that you can kill everything and give new weeds and weedy grasses time to germinate. Glyphosate, wait two week, do it again. Wait 3-4 more weeks and see what comes up.. Kill it again... Then when you are ready to seed do it at seed down..

There may be a warm season grass renovation guide here on the forum under the warm season grass section... I don't get over to that side of the forum much, but we cool season guys have one..

Thanks


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

That's definitely King Ranch Blue Stem. I think Gly is the only real solution, but I've read in some places that heavy repeated doses of MSMA can make a dent in it, despite the label. But since you're not trying to salvage the lawn, kill it all off.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

It is hard to tell, but what is your main turf? It looks like you have some hybrid bermuda under there. If so, frequent low mowing will give it the advantage to out compete the Blue Stem.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Some anecdotal evidence out there that Pastora will suppress bluestem, but it's not labeled for it. of course with that price tag, you might prefer roundup. 

Whatever you use to treat it, you'll need a very good pre-emergent regimen to keep it out once you get rid of it.


----------



## OSDPR18 (3 mo ago)

Hello and thank you all for the recommendations. I have a few patches of Bermuda and St. Augustine grass, mostly under the trees where its shaded. The majority of my yard is weeds, all kinds of them. Im working on fixing the sprinkler system, the old system is obsolete. The valves and heads are Toro brand, the controller seems to be from the early 90's. I will be replacing everything with Hunter brand, including heads and valves. Im not sure how to tackle the weeds, im trying to get it ready for next summer so I can spread new seeds and have a green lawn.


----------

